# Square one order is in.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

The order is here and I just finished putting things out. For the most part everything came in great. I'm just going to do the prices after I take a look at the invoice and the dead check. THe only thing I have a price for so far are the Sulewasi shrimp, they're going to be $14.99 but $12.99 for the people on here.

Brent.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok here is the price list. The price in brackets is for people on this site only and only if they talk to me.


Super Delta Bettas $9.99
Half Moon Bettas $12.99
Otocinclus $1.99 (3 for $5)
Med Mbuna $6.99 (5.99)
Sterbai cory $6.99 ($5.99)
Black Paradise $6.99 (5.99)
Silver Hatchet $4.99 (4.49)
Golden Wonder Killi $3.49 (2.99)
Extra small gold white cloud .99 (12 for $5)
Long fin white cloud $3.99 (3.49)
Featherfin Rainbow $3.99 (2.99)
Amano Shrimp $1.99 (3 for $5)
Flower SHrimp $7.99 (6.99)
Orange Bee shrimp $4.99 (3.99)
CRS 4.99 (4.49)
Tank Raised Cardinals $1.99 (3 for $5)
Emperor Tetra 1.99 (3 for $5)
Rummy Nose tetra 1.99 (3 for $5)

the sulawesi shrimp are $14.99 (12.99)
and I have some malili reds and starry nights in.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for putting in the effort of posting pricing.

What grade are those crystal red shrimp?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Did you not get any Cardinal shrimp?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Thanks for putting in the effort of posting pricing.
> 
> What grade are those crystal red shrimp?


They are from A to S tiger tooth. Still a little small but at that grade with the price I could bring them in at, I was happy.


----------



## shellybee (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, wondering if any of the flower shrimp are males? It seems to be difficult to find them.
Thanks,


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

shellybee said:


> Hi, wondering if any of the flower shrimp are males? It seems to be difficult to find them.
> Thanks,


Yep, there are a few males in there. The males have longer front legs right? I have both male and female for sure.

Brent.


----------



## Davy1980 (Jan 20, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> The order is here and I just finished putting things out. For the most part everything came in great. I'm just going to do the prices after I take a look at the invoice and the dead check. THe only thing I have a price for so far are the Sulewasi shrimp, they're going to be $14.99 but $12.99 for the people on here.
> 
> Brent.


Hi Brent:

I'm the guy from Scarborough who brought 14 Sulawesi on Monday night. I still couldn't register with GTA Aquaris for some unknown reason, so I am using my friend's account just to say thanks. I just want to thank you for bringing in the shrimps. I had been looking for them since December. And I thank you even more for the proper care you gave them. Your's is one of the few places I've been that automatically provide mash or net for the shrimps to cling onto in the bag when sold. I'm gald to say that all the shrimps are doing great, still a little shy, but give them time, I believe they will make themselves at home. Once again, thank you very much, hopefully next time the cardinals can make it to your store. Those are my favourites. Have a great day!

Ben


----------



## shellybee (Jan 25, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> Yep, there are a few males in there. The males have longer front legs right? I have both male and female for sure.
> 
> Brent.


Hi, Yes, the male shrimp have significantly larger (thicker) front legs like in the following picture:
They are unmistakeable.

http://www.shrimpdiaries.com/wp-con...-bamboo-filtering-water-current-for-food1.jpg


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I got some Sulawesi cardinal and yellow nose shrimps from Brent several days ago.

I just want to thank Brent for his terrific job with these shrimps. We all know that they are very fragile. Moreover these shrimps are usually wild caught, which makes them even more difficult 'products'. 
*Brent has courage and knowledge to bring them here and keep alive*. This is very great! Thank you!


----------



## RebeccaV (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Brent, I'm thinking of heading up tomorrow, how do the halfmoons look? Still a good selection left? Thanks!!


----------



## RebeccaV (Dec 30, 2010)

Just wanted to say a big THANK YOU! to Brent for his help today. I made the trip to PJs today and was certainly not disappointed. I took home three gorgeous halfmoon bettas. I was only going to get one...then Brent brought out two more boxes filled with betta cups! After looking at each and every fish, I decided on a nice copper HM, a turquoise butterfly HM, and a royal blue butterfly HM. I thought the two butterflies were super deltas until I got home and they really started to flare and made a full 180 degree spread. Amazing fish for a great price, thank you so much Brent!

If anyone is looking for nice HM/SD bettas, check out PJs. They have a good selection, the HMs were mostly turquoise/blue, a few multi's, some white/platinum. The super deltas had a bit more colours - mustard gas, yellow, orange, red... in addition to the blues. Go check it out!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just a note to Brent....lots of Betta lovers are looking for female HMs so they can breed....maybe on your next order you could ask for some females  I keep getting emails asking for the girls and I can't supply them! Im sure you would be swamped by Betta people! thanks.


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 14, 2011)

*dragon*

do you think pj's can get any black/red dragon plakats?


----------



## HarlequinBBRM (Feb 15, 2011)

Which PJ's location is this? Do they have any white bettas?


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 14, 2011)

*k*



HarlequinBBRM said:


> Which PJ's location is this?


theres a reason why it says "square one" XD


----------

